# Myostatin peptide.



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

What do people think of this peptide the cost for one vial is more than pharma gh.Do you think it would be beneficial and really work.Them dogs and bulls with this deformity are unbelievable and muscly as fkuc.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I thought that you need to inhibit the myostatin gene not take more of the stuff


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bet it does **** all and has no research to suggest otherwise, wouldn't waste my money on anything other that what has been proven to work.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> I thought that you need to inhibit the myostatin gene not take more of the stuff


True. Myostatin acts to inhibit skeletal muscle growth.

J


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok i did,nt know that,Have a look purepeptides they have some intresting stuff,They have an amino blend of 6 tipes of amino acids arginine and others,Its intravenously injected.And other stuff,Take a look.

And alot of the peptides say to inject intraveinously has any body done this?And do you think it would make a diff?By going strait to the brain??????


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

OK - I am very tired and have a date with the sandman, but at a quick glance, it looks as if it binds up myostatin and prevents its action, thus removes the inhibition.

I have no idea if it works in practice, but if anyone tries it, I would love to hear the results.

On the matter of the injectable aminos, the amounts are tiny, and would not be cost effective way of increasing protein availability.

J


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bkoz said:


> Ok i did,nt know that,Have a look purepeptides they have some intresting stuff,They have an amino blend of 6 tipes of amino acids arginine and others,Its intravenously injected.And other stuff,Take a look.
> 
> And alot of the peptides say to inject intraveinously has any body done this?And do you think it would make a diff?By going strait to the brain??????


if ou have a read over on profesionalmuscle.com in the peptide section. the sticky by datbru. the guy is very clever and discusses injecting peptides etc intravenously several times if you pm him or start a thread he can be quite helpful altho it depends on his mood but he has some good info on it over their.

not something i will be doing however.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I would,nt go intravienously?But would love to here of people who have.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

It costs A LOT more than gh.........

I think its in the range of $1000 per week.....


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

No myostatin inhibitor exists at this point in time. Anything sold as such is a fake. The first time we see its use will be in the treatment of conditions such as muscular dystrophy. It' be seen in medicine first just like GH and IGF were then it will filter through to the black market.

The animals we've seen were bred and born with myostatin deficiencies, not given a drug to make them like that.

Only one chemical has been known to have an effect on myostatin (Myo 29 I think) but it's development was discontinued. Can't remember why, I read the work a while ago.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

pauly7582 said:


> No myostatin inhibitor exists at this point in time. Anything sold as such is a fake. The first time we see its use will be in the treatment of conditions such as muscular dystrophy. It' be seen in medicine first just like GH and IGF were then it will filter through to the black market.
> 
> The animals we've seen were bred and born with myostatin deficiencies, not given a drug to make them like that.
> 
> Only one chemical has been known to have an effect on myostatin (Myo 29 I think) but it's development was discontinued. Can't remember why, I read the work a while ago.


Fvck knows what drug i was looking at then but it cost a bomb:lol:


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

To add to that though, it is exciting. We're seeing the same developments for this as we did for recombinant GH a few decades ago. I'd say in 20 years time, boards like this will be discussing the use of peptides that inhibit myostatin as part of training enhancement just like we discuss GH right now.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Con said:


> Fvck knows what drug i was looking at then but it cost a bomb:lol:


lol. Wasnt trying to p1ss on your party. There will probably be a good few underground labs that claim that by combining this and that they can target myostatin.

The big difference is that this is a gene that has to be inhibited, a protein that we need to produce less of. So we can't just administer more as we do with GH and IGF. All that will work in this case is an antibody that directly prevents myostatin action. It might block the myostatin receptor or directly stop the gene from being active. Similar drugs are used in cancer where a certain growth factor (such as ErbB2 in breast cancer) is inhibited to stop tumour growth.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

pauly7582 said:


> No myostatin inhibitor exists at this point in time. Anything sold as such is a fake. The first time we see its use will be in the treatment of conditions such as muscular dystrophy. It' be seen in medicine first just like GH and IGF were then it will filter through to the black market.
> 
> The animals we've seen were bred and born with myostatin deficiencies, not given a drug to make them like that.
> 
> Only one chemical has been known to have an effect on myostatin (Myo 29 I think) but it's development was discontinued. Can't remember why, I read the work a while ago.


Here's why

*Wyeth Won't Develop MYO-029 for MD*

Wyeth Pharmaceuticals of Madison, N.J., has announced it will not continue development of its experimental compound MYO-029 for muscular dystrophy.

MYO-029 is an antibody (immune-system protein) designed to stick to and interfere with the actions of myostatin, a protein that limits muscle growth. By blocking myostatin, it was hoped that muscles affected by muscular dystrophy would become larger and stronger. Development of MYO-029 was based in part on preclinical research funded by MDA.

"We're disappointed that MYO-029 will not be moving forward," said Sharon Hesterlee, MDA vice president of translational research. "But I doubt this is the end of the line for myostatin inhibition. MDA is looking at other ways to block myostatin and, of course, other strategies to improve muscle health."

Beginning in 2005, with supplemental funding to trial sites from MDA, Wyeth began a phase 1-2 clinical trial to test the safety and tolerability of MYO-029 in 116 adults with Becker, facioscapulohumeral and limb-girdle types of muscular dystrophy.

The compound was found to be safe and well tolerated at three dosage levels, reports a paper published online todayin Annals of Neurology by Kathryn Wagner at Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine in Baltimore, and colleagues.

*However, the investigators found no improvements in muscle strength or function, and no statistically significant muscle growth in trial participants. *(The authors note that the study was not designed to measure efficacy.)

Investigators say the MYO-029 clinical trial supports the hypothesis that systemic administration of agents that block myostatin is safe enough for future studies and that further evaluation of more potent myostatin inhibitors than MYO-029 should be considered.

Wyeth Executive Vice President and Chief Medical Officer Gary Stiles says the company "remains committed to discovering and developing treatments for muscle diseases and continues to explore myostatin inhibition along with other strategies," despite its discontinuation of the MYO-029 program.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Quite honestly you may not even see a myostatin inhibitor that can be adminstered. A lot of the research employing myostatin inhibition is doing so through gene therapy by altering the myostatin gene to make it faulty and allow excessive muscle growth.

The same thing has been used for IGF-1, instead of regular administration and the risks that come with circulating IGF rather than localised in muscle tissue, the gene is manipulated in a local area to increase 'natural' production.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

I would go so far as to say myostatin inhibitor that is easily administered will be available within two decades. The gene therapy stuff is purely for animals, we can't do that to humans. It's just meant to give scientists a better idea of myostatin's overall effects. All that is needed is an inhibitor that reduces expression of the circulating myostatin protein in humans. Myostatin is part of a rather simple family of growth factors called TGF beta with receptors found predominantly in skeletal muscle. Side effects should be few.

The drug developers will create something to meet these demands they just need more to go on from the molecular biologists. Myostatin research is in its infancy. Having a phase II drug like that from Wyeth at such an early stage shows that it should be a field of very rapid progress.

As mentioned before, read up on 'ErbB2 in breast cancer and herceptin treatment'. This is a similar protein and should give an idea of how we address such molecules in the lab.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

The future looks pretty bloody scarey....


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

bkoz said:


> The future looks pretty bloody scarey....


The future looks pretty bloody exciting.... :bounce:

J


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah for sure.But scarey at the same time..The things that will come out after our time will probably change a mans body in one cycle..And the genetic freaks!look out.They will be phenomenal....


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

yep,you dont want more myostatin increase!!!

myo= relationship to muscle

statin= stasis(no change)(not the cholesterol lowering meaning)

moystatin=as previously said,a GDF(growth differentiation factor,there are loads with many different roles in the body)...so increase of this substance will increase the chances of having less developed musculature!!!!


----------

